# Uber drivers need a common voice in terms of tipping



## dt126 (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm totally fed up with how tipping has worked out so far and I've essentially stopped using Uber and Ubereats. My last five trips I started out by asking each driver what they wanted in terms of tips in order to not get down-rated and this is a just not a pleasant or fun experience anymore. I get it - we have to tip now and I've done so on probably 90% of my rides since it was added to the app, but I need to know how much you want? Some drivers are happy to get $1 or $2 per ride, some want $1 or $2 per passenger, and others want 15% or 20%. of the fare. If there was no down-rating, I'd be totally fine with this and I'd probably tip $2 or 10% but WITH down-rating this information is vital and the way it is now is really depressing and it just plain sucks to be a passenger.

Driver comments please? From those advocating a percentage, keep in mind that many of us are on flat rates or other promo's and the app doesn't tell us how much you got paid for the trip (my $6.99 ride could be $26.75 to you).


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

wow, I'd love to have you as a passenger.....most of my passengers 75% do not tip and don't worry about their rating.....

examples of people I down rate: guy today took his Mercedes to the shop, and I drove him home to a house on the water($$$) and he ordered Uber pool cause its cheap he said... no tip.... he gets a 4.
airport trip today, passenger had luggage.......no tip.. thats a 4.
guy I took tot he casino, put his legs up mu seat...... no tip..... thats a 4.....

I'd love just $1 or $2 on most rides as a tip.....and $5 or more on longer $35 rides with luggage.....and I'm lifting it.....


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

dt126 said:


> but I need to know how much you want? Some drivers are happy to get $1 or $2 per ride, some want $1 or $2 per passenger, and others want 15% or 20%. of the fare...............If there was no down-rating, I'd be totally fine with this and I'd probably tip $2 or 10% but WITH down-rating this information is vital..........From those advocating a percentage, keep in mind that many of us are on flat rates or other promo's and the app doesn't tell us how much you got paid for the trip (my $6.99 ride could be $26.75 to you).


The amount really depends on the customer and the circumstances. I am delighted with the dollar I get from a WalMart worker and annoyed by the attorney who gives me a dollar after I wait for him and make a coffee stop for him.

Pax that tell me they are tipping in the app get a provisional 5stars from me. But I make a note of it and if it doesn't show up they get a 1star for lying when I otherwise would have given them 4stars if they hadn't bs'd me.

If you are on a promo just estimate what you think the trip is worth and use that for your calculation.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I have never understood the idea that those with more money are expected by some on here to pay more for the same service. Do you do anything special for the attorney that increases the value of service to them vs the walmart worker?


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

dt126 said:


> I'm totally fed up with how tipping has worked out so far and I've essentially stopped using Uber and Ubereats. My last five trips I started out by asking each driver what they wanted in terms of tips in order to not get down-rated and this is a just not a pleasant or fun experience anymore. I get it - we have to tip now and I've done so on probably 90% of my rides since it was added to the app, but I need to know how much you want? Some drivers are happy to get $1 or $2 per ride, some want $1 or $2 per passenger, and others want 15% or 20%. of the fare. If there was no down-rating, I'd be totally fine with this and I'd probably tip $2 or 10% but WITH down-rating this information is vital and the way it is now is really depressing and it just plain sucks to be a passenger.
> 
> Driver comments please? From those advocating a percentage, keep in mind that many of us are on flat rates or other promo's and the app doesn't tell us how much you got paid for the trip (my $6.99 ride could be $26.75 to you).


Besides being a good rider, you appear to be a rider with an attitude. I would love to have a rider who tips and would certainly give that ride or a five. Additionally, I can almost guarantee that any driver would rate you a five if you tipped them especially if you let them know in advance.


----------



## dt126 (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks for the comments. You're hitting on some of the issues I'm grappling with. I personally think that drivers should accept and promote a flat tip model at least for shorter rides, such as $1 for rides under $7, $2 for rides up to $12, etc. The best case for me would be to set up a default tip and driver rating of 5 in the app so that if I'm rushed (which is most of the time) I can simply exit the vehicle and take off and not have to worry about going back into the app and especially about not have to click manual tip and calculate the percentage. This is only an issue because of down-rating. 

If down-rating for tip level didn't exist then you'd be free to be a little pissed at the "lawyer in a suit" you dropped off who you think could have tipped more than $2 on your $25 fare when from his perspective, he's actually a paralegal with a lot of student debt who's on flat rate so, from his perspective, he just tipped $2 on a $7 fare (29%). If you can't down-rate, then your opinion isn't hurting the rider's ability to get picked up again in the future.

Ubereats (which we typically used 4-6 times per week) is a different animal and I really see no reason whatsoever to use this service anymore. There is just so much competition and other than GPS tracking, they are all better. About 2 months ago, we actually had a bicycle delivery person assigned our delivery. This was for dinner and from a restaurant that was not at all close and with some major SF hills on the route. It took the poor guy over an hour to arrive. Of course Uber refunded the meal, but what a horrible match the app made. Hopefully I wasn't down-rated for not tipping as Uber will not reimburse us for tips and I think the driver should have used his head and declined the delivery.

If I go back to Eats, I'm tipping $5 flat. We're in an expensive area and most of the restaurants are very close. Our office lunch for 5 regularly exceeds $100, so a $5 fee plus $20 tip versus a 10 minute round-trip to pickup lunch means back to taking turns getting lunch. 

One other comment I want to make to drivers is that many drivers seem to think of Uber as "cab displacement" and that is certainly true for many of the rides. However, Uber/Lyft have created rides where none would have existed before - drop the kids off to school, take Uber to a meeting instead of parking, take Uber up the hill from the subway station instead of walking, take Uberpool to work instead of a bus, etc. Think carefully about these rides and how PAX approach them as they are very different and much more cost-sensitive rides compared to true "cab replacement" runs. Tipping is increasing the cost of riding and this is why I think it's important for riders to understand the expectations from the drivers so we can then correctly calculate these trips. For example, I have a round trip to a short meeting a few miles away. Parking is $12 and adds about 5-minutes each way to my trip. I'm on flat rates, so this is a $14 round trip. Without tips, Uber costs $2 more, but saves me 10 minutes and eliminates a small amount of wear and tear on the car. At $2 per ride tip, Uber costs $6 more. I'd probably still take Uber, but it's definitely not as clear-cut a choice (and may be too much for many people). If we're tipping 20% and the fares were actually $14.50 and $26.75 (yes, surge pricing make this a PIA), then our trip is now $10 more than driving and we've lost some of the time savings since we have to wait for the driver to conclude their trip, tell us the fare, calculate the % and manually input a tip. In this case, I'm driving myself (like I did before Uber came along).


----------



## Bluebird97 (Jul 12, 2017)

dt126 said:


> I'm totally fed up with how tipping has worked out so far and I've essentially stopped using Uber and Ubereats. My last five trips I started out by asking each driver what they wanted in terms of tips in order to not get down-rated and this is a just not a pleasant or fun experience anymore. I get it - we have to tip now and I've done so on probably 90% of my rides since it was added to the app, but I need to know how much you want? Some drivers are happy to get $1 or $2 per ride, some want $1 or $2 per passenger, and others want 15% or 20%. of the fare. If there was no down-rating, I'd be totally fine with this and I'd probably tip $2 or 10% but WITH down-rating this information is vital and the way it is now is really depressing and it just plain sucks to be a passenger.
> 
> Driver comments please? From those advocating a percentage, keep in mind that many of us are on flat rates or other promo's and the app doesn't tell us how much you got paid for the trip (my $6.99 ride could be $26.75 to you).


I don't expect tips, but they are a nice courtesy to the driver, especially if you are going way out of the area. It helps compensate for deadhead miles and gas. I don't rate pax based on tips and think that drivers who do are petty.

I rate based on whether or not I felt safe with the pax, mannerisms (please don't eat greasy fried chicken in my backseat), punctuality, etc. Personally, I'm happy with $1- $2 unless you're taking a very long trip.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

tipping is a factor in rating...... do you stop for a few minutes at a starbux? or liquor store? luggage to the airport. stopping to let a co-rider out on the way....small detour....or pax says he's late, can you go faster..... all factors.....


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> tipping is a factor in rating...... do you stop for a few minutes at a starbux? or liquor store? luggage to the airport. stopping to let a co-rider out on the way....small detour....or pax says he's late, can you go faster..... all factors.....


All of your examples are very good. I have experienced them all, and have received zero tips for all these occasions. I think we are in a society that just does not have a "tip mentality" Call it entitled, millennial, whatever. It's all the same to me.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Maybe they actually tipped, But Uber stole your tip just like others mentioned. 
Ever wonder why there were those rides where pax paid $10, You got $4, And somehow on top of $2.1 booking fee Uber gets another $4 “service fee"? 2 out of that 4 could have been a tip.


----------

